# More Soap Porn ;)



## Sue Bear (Apr 23, 2012)

Room Temp CP - No Gel

Fragrance "Glitter"




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Fragrance "Bumble Berry"




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Fragrance "Sour Watermelon"




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Fragrance "Energy"




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Yvonne (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow, looks so nice and pretty, great soap :!:


----------



## judymoody (Apr 23, 2012)

Lovely!  Is the decoration on the top M&P or is it all CP?


----------



## Hazel (Apr 23, 2012)

The entire soap is gorgeous! I love the colors, swirl, the creamy look, the textured top and the heart embeds.  You did a fantastic job.


----------



## Sue Bear (Apr 23, 2012)

judymoody said:
			
		

> Lovely!  Is the decoration on the top M&P or is it all CP?



Thanks Yvonne.

Judy - hearts are M&P embeds.


----------



## Sue Bear (Apr 23, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> The entire soap is gorgeous! I love the colors, swirl, the creamy look, the textured top and the heart embeds.  You did a fantastic job.  [/quote
> 
> Oh Hazel - thank you!


----------



## Hazel (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, thank you! I love seeing beautiful pics like this one. However, it make me feel a teeny bit envious and discouraged. My soaps never look this great.


----------



## Sue Bear (Apr 23, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Well, thank you! I love seeing beautiful pics like this one. However, it make me feel a teeny bit envious and discouraged. My soaps never look this great.



I just do like all soapers do. I keep trying, day after day to make good soaps. I am sure you are way more experienced than me but thanks again!


----------



## kharmon320 (Apr 23, 2012)

SueBear, that is a very pretty soap!


----------



## Sue Bear (Apr 23, 2012)

kharmon320 said:
			
		

> SueBear, that is a very pretty soap!



Thank you. Where are you in SC?


----------



## Hazel (Apr 23, 2012)

Sue Bear said:
			
		

> I am sure you are way more experienced than me



Eh, that's debatable. I don't know how long you've been making soap. I've only been making CP for slightly over 2 years so I don't have much experience and I don't really experiment like I used to in the past. I have my favorites and I stick with them. I don't motivate myself to try new things any more. Also, I don't think experience is as important as talent. You're talented!


----------



## Sue Bear (Apr 23, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Sue Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have only been soaping for a little over one year. I do soap everyday and I make (and learn from) lots of mistakes. I don't sell yet so I guess that makes me a "Soap Hoarder" since I have enough to supply small countries with bubbles.  :shock:


----------



## semplice (Apr 23, 2012)

All of your soaps are really lovely!


----------



## Sue Bear (Apr 23, 2012)

semplice said:
			
		

> All of your soaps are really lovely!



You are very sweet. Thank you!


----------



## dOttY (Apr 24, 2012)

Sexy soap!  The Bumbleberry one is my fav, I love it!


----------



## kharmon320 (Apr 24, 2012)

Sue Bear said:
			
		

> kharmon320 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm near Augusta, GA.


----------



## Sue Bear (Apr 24, 2012)

kharmon320 said:
			
		

> Sue Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am a South Carolinian too but I how live in Charlotte.


----------



## SueSoap (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow, very yummy-looking.  There's so much I want to try.


----------



## saltydog (Apr 24, 2012)

Ooh la la, that Berry one makes me drool! 
Stunning soaps!!


----------



## dirrdee (Apr 24, 2012)

beautiful....I love the Energy one...what colorants did you use?


----------



## Sue Bear (Apr 24, 2012)

dirrdee said:
			
		

> beautiful....I love the Energy one...what colorants did you use?



Thanks! I used micas from the Conservatorie. Blue Kamikaze and Mango Margarita.


----------



## Bama (Apr 24, 2012)

Beautiful. Love the watermelon


----------



## Sue Bear (Apr 24, 2012)

Bama said:
			
		

> Beautiful. Love the watermelon



That's my fave too.


----------



## Lynnz (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh what lovely soaps!!!!!! cant pick a fav I love them all


----------



## Sue Bear (Apr 25, 2012)

Lyn said:
			
		

> Oh what lovely soaps!!!!!! cant pick a fav I love them all



You are too sweet!


----------



## serfmunke (Apr 25, 2012)

Energy is quite awesome looking! 

Also, good to know I am not the only soap hoarder out there :wink: Will there be a reality show about us one day?


----------



## Sue Bear (Apr 25, 2012)

serfmunke said:
			
		

> Energy is quite awesome looking!
> 
> Also, good to know I am not the only soap hoarder out there :wink: Will there be a reality show about us one day?



 If so I hope there are no dead cats under the soaps. You would never know there was with all the fragrance.  :shock:


----------



## JS (Apr 25, 2012)

Cute soaps!  I especially like the watermelon.  You are creative!


----------



## Sue Bear (Apr 25, 2012)

JS said:
			
		

> Cute soaps!  I especially like the watermelon.  You are creative!



Oh thank you!


----------



## mom2tyler (Apr 26, 2012)

Those soaps are beautiful! Love the embeds


----------



## FOhoarder (Apr 27, 2012)

Love them all but I especially love the watermelon! Awesome job!


----------

